# Pebbles, Gizmo & Demi



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Demi 
















Pebbles
















Gizmo


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey, you have such gorgeous cats! It's not fair!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

They are so precious - each in its own way >>>(


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Beautiful kitties!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

They are really pretty!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Beautiful cats!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I will be awaiting your delivery of Demi to my house any time now heh.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh they are so adorable!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

How cute!!! They are so precious!!! >>>>>


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

Demi about 3 months/3 pounds? Both adorable. I'd like that good mix, one short hair one long. 

Would love to see a whole pic of your kitty condo thingy, it looks good with plenty of sisal rope on it and I'd like to get a same blue/gray like it.


----------

